# My summer haul..



## skratikans (Jul 7, 2012)

This year I became obsessed with bronzers...it is also the first time I purchased products from Bobbi Brown, Rouge Bunny Rouge and Chanel..
  	I didn't purchase this all at once,  so I'm calling it a summer haul.
  	Enjoy!!!








  	bobbi brown- opal




  	bobbi brown- moonstone




  	bobbi brown- pink oyster




  	Chanel- aragonite




  	Bobbi Brown- firefly




  	rouge bunny rouge-seas of illumination...AMAZING!!!!




  	tarte cosmetics- body bronzer in amazon bronze




  	 Laura mercier- caviar stick in turquoise, very creamy/smooth







  	Face brush, number 1, a bit scratchy though...but picks up mineral powder well




  	Some hakuhodo brushes I couldn't wait to use- the one on the top was a bit disappointing I must say




  	Estee Lauder- shimmering sands




  	Bobbi Brown- Beige shimmer brick




  	Estee Lauder- shimmering sands swatch




  	MAC- nude on board (left) soft sand (right) with bu (behind)




  	Lancome- spice island (overspray)                              





  	Chanel- soleil tan de chanel


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jul 7, 2012)

Everything looks so pretty. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## andabri (Jul 8, 2012)

amazing haul! I've wanted to try RBR highlighters forever but I can't get myself to pull the trigger. Looks so lovely though.


----------



## skratikans (Jul 9, 2012)

brokenxbeauty said:


> Everything looks so pretty. Enjoy your goodies!


	Thank you!!!!!! It's funny bc I was trying to talk myself OUT of buying more bronzers...lol!

  	I was happy with everything, I must say that I am so used to MAC's lip glosses that I was taken back a bit when I first applied Bobbi Brown's ...the minty smell was a bit strong.


----------



## baghdad81 (Jul 9, 2012)

How do you like your Soleil De Tan? I keep wanting to try this. Amazing haulage!


----------



## skratikans (Jul 9, 2012)

andabri said:


> amazing haul! I've wanted to try RBR highlighters forever but I can't get myself to pull the trigger. Looks so lovely though.


 It  has such an AMAZING that the swatch photo doesn't come close to capturing its full sheen... The  glow really is stellar .... If I were to get only one product from RBR, this would be it. i originaly thought of getting soleil tan de chanel sheer illuminating fluid, but when I saw RBR I was sold!


----------



## skratikans (Jul 9, 2012)

baghdad81 said:


> How do you like your Soleil De Tan? I keep wanting to try this. Amazing haulage!


  I really like it. I pretty fair skinned even for the summer, nc 20. I have always had trouble applying cream products over any foundation that I would wear... I've heard so many things that I thought I would give this a shot. It's not too dark that I would have to be careful and use a very light hand. I can just dip an angled synthetic brush like the sigma F84.. Or even the F82 and blend it out. It is very easy to build up and easy to blend.. Truly a dream. This will last me the whole summer for sure! It also goes well over foundation...had no problems in that department either. It gives me a natural/flattering tan without it looking orange.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 10, 2012)

Very nice products you hauled there .. Enjoy them


----------



## texasmommy (Jul 11, 2012)

Great haul !


----------



## skratikans (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks! I've allays seen ppl's hauls and I figured I'd share w you guys


----------



## KarmaB (Jul 13, 2012)

Wonderful Haul!  That hakuhodo foundation brush looks amazing!  I'm interested in what you didn't like about it?


----------



## skratikans (Jul 13, 2012)

It sheds..was a bit surprised...I have two of them, there is the shorter hair version and the longer one..both do it..so for the price I was disappointed.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jul 14, 2012)

Sweet haul!


----------



## anne082 (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow, that's quite a haul! Enjoy your new stuff!
	I suspect I'm addicted to bronzers too, I can't seem to stop buying it ...lol


----------



## maggielemon (Jul 29, 2012)

Very nice haul!


----------



## Beautyqueen99 (Jul 29, 2012)

I would love the RBR I'm gonna have to invest in some of their products soon! They look REALLY PRETTY!


----------



## skratikans (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## feeorin (Aug 4, 2012)

nice haul! soleil tan de chanel looks so pretty here!


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 2, 2012)

that is an amzing haul


----------



## Mira111 (Oct 14, 2012)

The Lancome...I have to get! WOW!


----------

